# The Trip -- new Coogan/Brydon vehicle



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2010)

This was simply brilliant.  A just about perfect blend of undercurrent, understatement and understanding.  If you didn't see the first one, get to iplayer ASAP.  I think it's a series people are going to end up talking about for years.


----------



## metalguru (Nov 2, 2010)

I liked it, but I don't think it's anything groundbreaking.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 2, 2010)

I enjoyed it, but it's another one of those low-key, referential comedies that's a little too popular at the moment.

Not laugh out loud, but it sucked you in. Brydon and Coogan are a bit too uncomfortably similar to their real life personas (and past characters) really - it's one of those programs you find yourself cringing at times at, yet there's a bit of a sympathetic streak there too

I'll be watching the next one mind, but I think classic's overblowing it a bit. It's a bit too knowing and familiar


----------



## girasol (Nov 2, 2010)

They spent what seemed like 1/3 of it doing impressions, which was too long...  But I think it has potential!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2010)

Am gonna iPlayer it today. Looking forward to it, love Brydon.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2010)

Enjoyed that


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

Forest of bowland (not bloody 'trough' Coogan!) looked lovely too


----------



## MBV (Nov 2, 2010)

I laughed when Coogan put on Atmosphere in the car. The critics are slating it, "wanky" has been used.


----------



## Spion (Nov 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> Forest of bowland (not bloody 'trough' Coogan!) looked lovely too


There is a Trough of Bowland. I think it's on the NE/E side of the Bowland Fells


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

It's more in the middle.  Not where they were. They were in the forest.


----------



## Spion (Nov 2, 2010)

They were near Dunsop Bridge.

"Dunsop Bridge sits at the entrance to the spectacular Trough of Bowland, a narrow, steep-sided valley formed at the end of the last ice-age."

http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/destination-guide/dunsop-bridge

The 'Forest of B' is the whole area encompassing all the hills in that area


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

Spion said:


> They were near Dunsop Bridge.
> 
> "Dunsop Bridge sits at the entrance to the spectacular Trough of Bowland, a narrow, steep-sided valley formed at the end of the last ice-age."
> 
> ...


 
They were nearer Clitheroe than Dunsop Bridge.  the clue being in the bit where they say 'near Clitheroe'

Having grown up in the forest, I do know where it is, ta


----------



## Spion (Nov 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> They were nearer Clitheroe than Dunsop Bridge.  the clue being in the bit where they say 'near Clitheroe'
> 
> Having grown up in the forest, I do know where it is, ta


The restaurant was the Inn at Whitewell, about 2km from Dunsop Bridge and 10km from Clitheroe. Coogan made the ref to the Trough when he'd gone off in his car somewhere and on the phone, presumably actually in the Trough like.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

except the worst place to get a signal would be in the trough, because, as the name implies, it's in a trough, and the signals shit.

it's just funnier being in the 'trough', made for the better joke


----------



## Spion (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll give you 10/10 for your stubborn resistance


----------



## girasol (Nov 2, 2010)

dfm said:


> I laughed when Coogan put on Atmosphere in the car. The critics are slating it, "wanky" has been used.


 
Coogan's character is certainly 'wanky', as per usual   but that's why it's good to watch.

Well, he's playing himself, but I assume he's not being his real self...  Or maybe he is really like that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

Spion said:


> I'll give you 10/10 for your stubborn resistance


 
I'm glad we've got what was obviously the pivotal moment of the programme all sorted


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

dfm said:


> The critics are slating it, "wanky" has been used.


 
every review I've seen has been fairly kind to it.  Tho they do tend to be in places which eschew the subtlety purveyed by using a word as rich in textual fluidity as 'wanky'


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2010)

More love needed for the impersonations scene.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2010)

Liked Brydon's Mike-aw Caine. Will Coogan bang the Polish bird  . . .

No idea what to think, far too early.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2010)

You what I might like to see . . . The Trip show combined with Coach Trip in the afternoons; Coogan and Brydon as part of Brendon's happy campers flock, performing daft tasks and exploring the cheapest Eastern Europe has to offer in a snug little bus.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it was bloody boring to be honest. Two blokes showing off and being self indulgent as far as I could see. I only watched it to the end because we had our wedding reception at the Inn at Whitewell 20 years ago. We go back for lunch a couple of times a year. Never paid £90 for lunch though!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2010)

I also thought it was dull. Coogan's character is entirely vile and unlikeable - without being intriguingly dastardly, and Brydon's isn't sympathetic enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 3, 2010)

I was disappointed and turned off halfway though. Two people I really like have made something crap, or 'wanky' if you like


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 3, 2010)

Self indulgent self referential wanky pish, that do ya belboid. And most importantly for a 'comedy', about as far from funny as The Inn at Whitewell is from London.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought it was enjoyable gentle comedy. 

I believe that's Coogan playing himself. From what I have heard/read, he actually is (self-confessedly) a bit of a nob in real life.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2010)

Exagerrated form, a la Larry David in Curb.  very Larry David in fact.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty funny, worth it for the impressions alone, Brydon's ageing Michael Caine was class!, as was his Richard Burton!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2010)

£93 for that!!!!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> £93 for that!!!!


 
Two starters, two mains, wine, a desert and a coffee for £93. It's certainly on the pricey side, but not ridiculous. About £18 for the mains, £9 for the starters and £30 for the wine?


----------



## magneze (Nov 3, 2010)

Watched it last night. Was slow to get going as the premise behind the story was explained, but was funny in the end. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 3, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Two starters, two mains, wine, a desert and a coffee for £93. It's certainly on the pricey side, but not ridiculous. About £18 for the mains, £9 for the starters and £30 for the wine?


 
...with water and a tip perhaps?, not ridiculous at all really....as long as it tasted amazing of course!


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 3, 2010)

I enjoy Coogan sending himself up so I thoroughly enjoyed this. The Michael Caine impression duel was superb.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 3, 2010)

I found it quite clever and original. Just the sort of thing the BBC should be taking a risk on although it only really works due to the high profile of the two people involved so I guess its not been that much of a gamble but I will watch again next week.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 3, 2010)

R Bacon and Kermode both agreed that it gets better with each episode (they had both seen 3).  I can quite believe this and the self indulgent aspect will probably a part of it's success as they take the piss out of themselves.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I enjoy Coogan sending himself up so I thoroughly enjoyed this. The Michael Caine impression duel was superb.


 
this


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I think Brydon is try hard and I know, via a mate, Coogan at least used to be a cunt.

....although I enjoyed the end of that episode.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 3, 2010)

DrRingDing said:


> Well I think Brydon is try hard and I know, via a mate, Coogan at least used to be a cunt.
> 
> ....although I enjoyed the end of that episode.


 

I might be giving Coogan undue credit here, but i have often in the past read of his cuntishness.  Coke, fast women, utterly controlling to the point of suppressing fun when it comes to having full control of his comedy e.t.c.  It could just be that he is now self deprecating of his past.  Brydon does find most of his humour from observing his own quirks, Coogan might just be revealing more of himself at the same time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

b.o.r.i.n.g.
e-


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought it was entertaining. The way Coogan was hitting on the Polish woman was well done, very funny in an understated way.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 7, 2010)

Liked it. Had heard Brydon and Coogan discussing working with Winterbottom before on A Cock and Bull Story, did feel like this was 'them' from that doing this..


----------



## badlands (Nov 7, 2010)

it's brilliant,

plus it has one of the best director's in the world 

in fact, Winterbottom has edited a film out of it and it's gone down a storm at festivals


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2010)

i thought it had the feel of a film about it.

another thumbs up here btw. thought it was excellent. was coogan playing himself as a more successful version of partridge?


----------



## badlands (Nov 8, 2010)

killer b said:


> was coogan playing himself as a more successful version of partridge?



now, there's a question


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

badlands said:


> now, there's a question


 
The question mark at the end gave the game away really didn't it?

Thats another question, but a rhetorical one, whcih means you dont have to answer cos I already know what the answer is!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone seen the Partidge internet shorts?

[video]http://www.youtube.com/index?ytsession=cUSGcMdDmOZQvKbEDo_9WiCnZdxukqPidQFrTDbemEOMHqFKjX685f2_KXwcxwrvkQzvQrDfKTEOjkA6bH03UPFz9aurCERaPbsZ5touQKC9KfsgIiN48oz5K5LySGQyLgAyxb92g-5ViWnOsOJjg52B9d2habPt5Q7d1gwR078ejvbDflbTSL8MBrAo7QQWoTyC9T-9HipdisJM6pYIsjDgxO8W2Nh94y2L2ogpoQ67jxKyiefOlXHW_QBWvjXkfQhY9T7fkNDougACWIhKHir3g7O-e5-qIAYYXoyMMOuIJd-xFGNyaR21UqiqErAQ7D0UZYtaxiepmyvybFeCB7uwExTT7ric3yK74Kco3GWB9a16Sj333tUwSYTLET4-eSGr2aCWbzi8qcK-oR8jRpt0lKhzr-GD[/video]


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2010)

Loved it, laughed out loud - the impressions was gold - totally recycled from a pub conversation, but thanks for sharing...lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2010)

Enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally - good comedy on the telly!


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2010)

oh look, they did the same thing again


----------



## Santino (Nov 8, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 8, 2010)

I liked it, episode 2 made me laugh out loud...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2010)

It was and is brilliant.  I can't believe some of you don't like it.  It just goes to prove that there is nothing so good that somebody somewhere won't hate it.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2010)

i also enjoyed. there seemed to be regular partridge references throughout - the dream with ben stiller was somewhat reminicent of the lapdancing dreams from i'm alan partridge, alan sang wuthering heights on comic relief, and there was something else in the first episode too. wonder what that's about?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2010)

It's quite sweet and rambling.  A few too many impressions tonight, I thought, but am enjoying it.  Was tonight the 2nd or the 3rd?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> oh look, they did the same thing again


 
Yes they did but I enjoyed it this time. I found it much funnier than last week but maybe last week I just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2010)

Watched it for the first time tonight. The Stephen Hawking bit was very good.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 8, 2010)

I think that it is lovely, easy viewing.  The Kate Bush and Bond references are a lovely reminder of Partridge,  they are taking the piss of themselves, if that is self indulgance i don't care, it isn't my interpretation anyway.


----------



## paolo (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely a grower. It's got a very British subtlety to it. If Rev was low key, this is almost comatose, in an endearing way. Thought the end was quite sad. In between the pissing around, there's a melancholy undertone.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2010)

Still good, did laugh more this week though


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2010)

I really liked A Cock and Bull Story so I'm liking this as well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2010)

Oooh, part 2 is on iPlayer


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> Exagerrated form, a la Larry David in Curb.  very Larry David in fact.



Really? I didn't get that,whereas when I'm watching "Lead Balloon" with Jack Dee, CYE springs to mind. I like all of them, they make me laugh.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 9, 2010)

This is excellent.

That is all.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 9, 2010)

editor said:


> Watched it for the first time tonight. The Stephen Hawking bit was very good.



I thought the Stepen Hawking bit was very good too.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 9, 2010)

It'll get tired very quickly unless they develop other themes - the content middle-aged blokey vs. discontent middle aged blokey looks promising if they can get under the surface.

Also liked Hawking.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2010)

I wish I could do impressions like this:



Hawking video here: http://gizmodo.com/5685787/stephen-hawking-insults-rob-brydon


----------



## pk (Nov 10, 2010)

It was bizarre, but I just don't find Brydon funny...


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It'll get tired very quickly unless they develop other themes - the content middle-aged blokey vs. discontent middle aged blokey looks promising if they can get under the surface.
> 
> Also liked Hawking.


 
I liked the bit where they were discussing Coogan shagging the hotel proprietor and then his wife/partner rang to talk about the kids being bad and Brydon says she's being unreasonable.


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2010)

she's his ex...


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

killer b said:


> she's his ex...



Is she? Who was he calling last week?


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2010)

his current/recently split girlfriend. the mother of his kids is someone different altogether.


----------



## madzone (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh ffs. It's Single Father all over again.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I enjoyed it, but it's another one of those low-key, referential comedies that's a little too popular at the moment.
> 
> Not laugh out loud, but it sucked you in. Brydon and Coogan are a bit too uncomfortably similar to their real life personas (and past characters) really - it's one of those programs you find yourself cringing at times at, yet there's a bit of a sympathetic streak there too
> 
> I'll be watching the next one mind, but I think classic's overblowing it a bit. It's a bit too knowing and familiar


 i laughed out loud throughout both (especially ep 2) - to tears at one point. its like sitting around with your friends. i love the pacing. not sure if it stands up to endless repeated viewing (which classic british comedies all seem to have in common), but i think its great nonetheless. this and the hospital thing with jo brand are by far the best comedies in a fair few years imo. michael winterbottom directing gives it a bit of beyond usual tv fare class as well...


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 10, 2010)

spartacus mills said:


> I liked it, episode 2 made me laugh out loud...


 
Yeah, I was lol-ing through episode 2.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 10, 2010)

It's improv.

I'd like to see the outtakes.

The Al Pacino and Anthony Hopkins stuff is great. Especially the bit about touching your face.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2010)

I loved the Richard Gere bit, with them improvising a scene involving Coogan looking away, smiling as if he was remembering something from the past and then responding.  It was sheer genius.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing beats a bit of melancholic comedy in my book


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It was and is brilliant.  I can't believe some of you don't like it.  It just goes to prove that there is nothing so good that somebody somewhere won't hate it.


 
I enjoyed it, but it was very similar to episode 1.  The food porn and kitchen scenes were good too...

The Hawking's impressions won the day though.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone watch tonight? so, so good yet so uncomfortable in places too.


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2010)

they're taking it in turns to see who can be the twat most deserving of a baseball bat to the head then?

(Brydon by a Lake District mile tonight)


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> anyone watch tonight? so, so good yet so uncomfortable in places too.



The old girl at Dove cottage recognising Brydon having failed to recognise Coogan was very excellent - as was Coogan's apparent lack of reaction.

Lakes looked lovely - really well shot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

it's just twats showing off


----------



## discokermit (Nov 15, 2010)

shit. improv is shit. write a script, you lazy cunts.


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

i thought it was the weakest of the first three personally, but then again i've re-watched the first two four or five times now. maybe the third will improve on more viewings.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 16, 2010)

It's brilliant.  Melancholic and brilliant.

And close to the bone.  The bit about Coogan not having done anything worth mentioning since I'm Alan Partridge was uncomfortable and mesmerising.

It's my favourite thing for years.


----------



## Motown_ben (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah im liking this, episode 3 not quite as good as 2 but still


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> The old girl at Dove cottage recognising Brydon having failed to recognise Coogan was very excellent - as was Coogan's apparent lack of reaction.


Then there was Coogan trying do the small man in a box voice into the mirror at the end 

I wasn't too fussed by this the first time I saw it, but the more I watch the more I'm beginning to like it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's brilliant.


 
Bollocks. Enjoy what you will, but it is siomply nonsense to call this 'brilliant'.  Its a lazy rehash of A Cock And Bull Stoy, which took the same idea but ran with it and gave it some legs and some depth.  This has neither.  Tho it does have lovely (Historic) Lancashire countryside.  And a few one liners.  But mainly its already retread.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 16, 2010)

Bit patchier last night. The Holbeck Ghyll stuff was inspired though.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

If you want a pisstake of posh eaiteries and their over-pricing these guys did a far far more insired and amusing take on it than Coogan/Brydon/Winterbottom


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

belboid said:


> Bollocks. Enjoy what you will, but it is siomply nonsense to call this 'brilliant'.  Its a lazy rehash of A Cock And Bull Stoy, which took the same idea but ran with it and gave it some legs and some depth.  This has neither.  Tho it does have lovely (Historic) Lancashire countryside.  And a few one liners.  But mainly its already retread.


 
isn't it just a continuation of a cock and bull story?


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

This episode was the funniest yet.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> isn't it just a continuation of a cock and bull story?


 
without the skill, wit, subtletey or counterpoint?  ie, the things that made ACABS _good_.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

Santino said:


> This episode was the funniest yet.


 
I'm not sure I actually believe you


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

I lolled most of the way through it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

You didnt you want to stab a fork though Rob Brydons eyes then?


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

that's what was funny


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

fucking masochists!


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked the Alan Bennett bit especially.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 16, 2010)

I've stood aside so far but there's enough thumbs up on this thread to convince me it's worth giving a go


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

just watching last night's episode again. so so good. i take back what i said about not being as good as the previous couple of weeks. it's just as good, and it's really worth repeated viewings.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 16, 2010)

Weird to be watching this and Mid Morning Matters side by side.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm enjoying this, although it doesn't make me laugh much. 



belboid said:


> If you want a pisstake of posh eaiteries and their over-pricing these guys did a far far more insired and amusing take on it than Coogan/Brydon/Winterbottom


 Yes cos a couple doing a runner and a TV series are easily comparable.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

i don't think The Trip is a pisstake of posh eateries and their overpricing anyway


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> i don't think The Trip is a pisstake of posh eateries and their overpricing anyway


 
Nope, not at all.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2010)

Very good. Best I have is that Coogan is doing to Steve Coogan what he did to Tony Wilson (as Partridge).


May as well state my best now as it's unlikely to improve; guessed within 30p of last nights bill!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the fact that Coogan is the cool one, all one night stands and drugs, whilst Brydon is a nerdy annoying fella, but seems to be really happy with a great relationship with his wife, and knows exactly his level of fame. Coogan is never satisfied with his career, and seems quite a damaged person.

Wonder how true to life it is.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 16, 2010)

> Coogan's former lover Courtney Love yesterday said his hard-living party lifestyle had drawn in the actor and helped accelerate his downward spiral into drugs and depression.



The fuck?! I never knew!

e2a:



> He was also dumped by the mother of his nine-year-old daughter, solicitor Anna Cole, back in the Nineties, after affairs with not one but three women - including a topless model, who later revealed how Coogan flung £5,000 in £10 notes on his bed and told her: "Lie on them. Go on, lie on them."


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2010)

I still laugh everytime I think of that scene in 24 Hour PP, when his partner opens up the back of the van and some bird is giving him a blow job and he says "It's not what it looks like . . . "


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I still laugh everytime I think of that scene in 24 Hour PP, when his partner opens up the back of the van and some bird is giving him a blow job and he says "It's not what it looks like . . . "


 
Never seen it - I'd never realised there was such a dark side to Coogan, until, well, about 15 minutes ago!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Yes cos a couple doing a runner and a TV series are easily comparable.


 
No, of coursem, how can anyone compare comedy drama with life!  How absurd


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> i don't think The Trip is a pisstake of posh eateries and their overpricing anyway


 
it's an aspectI think.  Albeit a small one.  More of middle-class attitudes to and behaviour in them tho.  Or B&C's attitudes n behavour anyway.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 16, 2010)

Not laugh out funny but amusing and watchable never the less,the scenery is absolutly gorgous


----------



## Diamond (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


>




That reminds me of Derek and Clive.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> i don't think The Trip is a pisstake of posh eateries and their overpricing anyway


 You're not alone in being confused; so far the Observer gig looks like a standard device by which to get The Odd Couple sharing space - maybe there will be a punchline in the article Coogan writes for the glossy Sunday mag . . .


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Nov 17, 2010)

"please don't press charges"


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> You're not alone in being confused; so far the Observer gig looks like a standard device by which to get The Odd Couple sharing space - maybe there will be a punchline in the article Coogan writes for the glossy Sunday mag . . .



i'm expecting an observer food monthly special where they do all the write ups.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Tried to watch
iPlayer fucking up


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't really understand what's going on with a lot of the food, and I'm reasonably far along the 'foodie' scale.


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2010)

I loved the bit where Coogan tasted the wine in this episode having been told by Brydon in Episode 1 how to do it, and then they shared a little nod.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

8ball said:


> I don't really understand what's going on with a lot of the food, and I'm reasonably far along the 'foodie' scale.


 
how do you mean? the food really isn't that important an aspect of the whole show.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

Santino said:


> I loved the bit where Coogan tasted the wine in this episode having been told by Brydon in Episode 1 how to do it, and then they shared a little nod.


 
me too. really lovely little touches like that.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> how do you mean? the food really isn't that important an aspect of the whole show.


 
I know that - you can enjoy the show without even looking at the stuff, but there's some nice, interesting stuff and then things that look really weird and aren't really explained, then there are times when they do focus on the food a bit.  Seems patchy in that sense.  I'm not saying I'm going to firebomb Broadcasting House over it or anything.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny. And the countryside is gorgeous. I've not been up north for a long time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent opening scene this week


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah, that was special. brydon doing a partridge impression was great


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely rather funnier this week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

Seemed to work slightly better as there was more than just the two of them.  I thought the bit near the end with Rob and PA was a bit out of place though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 22, 2010)

Not as good. The women spoiled it, made it seem more contrived.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

tosh


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Seemed to work slightly better as there was more than just the two of them.  I thought the bit near the end with Rob and PA was a bit out of place though.


 
I agree! Felt very unpleasant. Coogan can be as sleazy and flirty as he likes, but I thought Brydon's character was supposed to be happily married.


----------



## Santino (Nov 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> tosh


 
Stop watching it, you bell-end.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

Santino said:


> Stop watching it, you bell-end.


 
wtf you on about, dickead?  i just said that episode was funny, twas goldencitrone that was talking tosh!


----------



## Santino (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I agree! Felt very unpleasant. Coogan can be as sleazy and flirty as he likes, but I thought Brydon's character was supposed to be happily married.


 
The first comment about the dog was excusable, but the near kiss just seemed odd.  Apart from that and the odd continuity error it was still pretty enjoyable though.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

Fits perfectly with the previous episodes, imo.  They're each jealous of how they see the other, and both reacted as they thought the other might tonight (Brydon womanising, Coogan being grown upn sensible).

The food didn't look that impressive tonight, compared to the other places.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2010)

The flirting with her fit the character, with the competitiveness etc between the two men. But the attempt at a kiss was just pushing it too far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> The food didn't look that impressive tonight, compared to the other places.


I think all of the others have been Michelin starred where as this place wasn't.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2010)

I wasn't quite so impressed with the food either but thinking about it there seemed to be less camera time given to the food - not that Preacherman's shaggable sister was an unwelcome substitute

My least favourite episode so far, I think.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 22, 2010)

I love that girl who played Coogan's PA, got a lovely little smile


----------



## paolo (Nov 22, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I love that girl who played Coogan's PA, got a lovely little smile


 
Me too. Am about to google-stalk.


----------



## paolo (Nov 22, 2010)

8ball said:


> - not that Preacherman's shaggable sister was an unwelcome substitute


 
Preacherman = Barley... am with you now.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Preacherman = Barley... am with you now.


 
sister tho? I've just seen who she was in NB, makes sense


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2010)

For the lazier Google stalkers out there, her name's Claire Ashcroft.

edit: I mean Claire Keelan - she was called Claire Ashcroft in NB


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 23, 2010)

haha, memories come back of NB lyrically going down on her  i couldn't work out where i knew her pretty face until reading the above


Tonight wasn't at the same standard but i still enjoyed it, i love Coogans Wuthering Heights references still.


----------



## paolo (Nov 23, 2010)

8ball said:


> For the lazier Google stalkers out there, her name's Claire Ashcroft.
> 
> edit: I mean Claire Keelan - she was called Claire Ashcroft in NB


 
That's it, sister of... not Barley... well you know who.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2010)

of Julian Barratt! From The Mighty Boosh.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 23, 2010)

It's brilliant.

I will note that the kabbess also heartily disapproved of the attempted kiss, for reasons of Character Verisimilitude.  But I agree with the "competition" angle being mooted here.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't get to watch it properly last night as I was round my parents' and had to put up with my dad moaning about what tosh it is (he used far more colourful language). I'd thought the attempted kiss was just part of a schtick and wasn't genuinely intended, but yeah, if it was then that's a bit of a shame (though the competition angle would make a certain amount of sense).

Will try and catch it again on iPlayer.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 23, 2010)

Another vote for the attempted kiss being literally out of character, he's far better as the happily married content one.


----------



## hektik (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought the attempted kiss was out of character too, but I think that the series required it, to be honest: otherwise it becomes a bit too black and white with the roles of each of them: coogan's messed up, brydon's chilled out and happy with life. This way there are shades of grey which add to Brydon's character, so he is more than the foil for Coogan (which was alluded to at the meal). 

I also liked the contrast between when they were alone in the car, where they were jousting with one another, but in a good-natured way, just trying to make each other laugh; and the actual meal, where the jousting becomes a game of one-upmanship, because there are girls there.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, the one-upmanship was painful but a bit funny 

Coogan and the coke was a bit sad though, been there recently.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not sure every man - or even Everyman -  would consider 'happily married' and 'quick shag' as mutually exclusive. The Brydon character obviously felt a need to react against his secondary status at lunch, hence the table chat domination with so many impressions. It's really just a plot point/twist  though, imo. 

Quite like Coogan's moral/legal trajectory; one night stand > grass > coke . . . . 

Still amused, if partly because it's a little different.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 23, 2010)

hektik said:


> I also liked the contrast between when they were alone in the car, where they were jousting with one another, but in a good-natured way, just trying to make each other laugh; and the actual meal, where the jousting becomes a game of one-upmanship, because there are girls there.


 
An alarmingly recognisable contrast!

Also what's with all the scallops? Are they 'in' at the moment?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> An alarmingly recognisable contrast!


 
A predictably obvious contrast you mean.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I love that girl who played Coogan's PA, got a lovely little smile


She was hawt


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant stuff. Woody Dawson. Can't imagine Les in Annie Hall though.


----------



## Santino (Nov 29, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2010)

some very good moments, altho not even Rob Brydon can be as sad as he came across in bed at the end, can he?


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2010)

belboid said:


> some very good moments, altho not even Rob Brydon can be as sad as he came across in bed at the end, can he?


 
Why was he sad?


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2010)

you didn't think he looked sad?


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2010)

belboid said:


> you didn't think he looked sad?


 
No. Did you think I thought he looked sad?


----------



## Tankus (Nov 29, 2010)

painful to watch


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2010)

belboid said:


> you didn't think he looked sad?


 
Not as sad as Coogan, crying as he did the little Mancunian trapped in a box voice in front of the mirror.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

I am really starting to find the impressions to grating.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> I am really starting to find the impressions to grating.


 
i think that was the idea in this episode. it was all a bit pathetic - but that was the idea. a dark episode this one , i think


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 29, 2010)

ska invita said:


> i think that was the idea in this episode. it was all a bit pathetic - but that was the idea. a dark episode this one , i think


 
Yeah see what you mean. But there is a differnce between seeing that its annoying, and actually being annoyed.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2010)

It's brilliant.  Melancholy, dark and brilliant.

Maybe the problem is that some are trying to judge it as a sit-com?  It's not really a sit-com.  More of a dark comedy drama.


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2010)

I got bored and my mind wandered during the dining scenes this time.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2010)

A thought:  something actually annoying you -- on purpose, to evoke a particular effect -- is a perfectly valid artistic approach.

The Trip is making us feel what Coogan is feeling.  And it is making us feel what Brydon is feeling.  It's pulling it off spectacularly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's brilliant.  Melancholy, dark and brilliant.
> 
> Maybe the problem is that some are trying to judge it as a sit-com?  It's not really a sit-com.  More of a dark comedy drama.


 
Apparently, Michael Winterbottom shot it in the same way he'd shoot a film.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2010)

Another thought: it's the same thing Stuart Lee does in his stand-up show.  And, in a different way, it's what good music does too.  Disonance and asonance.  Conflict and resolution.  Cacophony and polyphony.  The approach in high art, at least, is as old as the hills.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 30, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Apparently, Michael Winterbottom shot it in the same way he'd shoot a film.


 
It shows, it looks very filmic


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Apparently, Michael Winterbottom shot it in the same way he'd shoot a film.


 
It would work much much better as a film, imo.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> A thought:  something actually annoying you -- on purpose, to evoke a particular effect -- is a perfectly valid artistic approach.
> 
> The Trip is making us feel what Coogan is feeling.  And it is making us feel what Brydon is feeling.  It's pulling it off spectacularly.



Yeah I get that. And have appreciated it through out. It's just this last episode felt a bit, erm, too much.

On an unrelated point-
I grew up in the yorkshire dales, and know the specific locations really well, to the point I even recognise some of the fields! I talked to my mother last night and she said she had watched whole series, but wasn't too keen on those two men wittering on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2010)

belboid said:


> It would work much much better as a film, imo.


 it's already been shown as one at festivals and will in america iirc
i am liking this a lot more now it's got a bit more uncomfortable


----------



## discokermit (Nov 30, 2010)

well shit. where are the laughs? you're fucking comedians, say something funny.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i am liking this a lot more now it's got a bit more uncomfortable


put bricks in your bed then, silly cunt.


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2010)

discokermit said:


> put bricks in your bed then, silly cunt.



no you are


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2010)

discokermit said:


> well shit. where are the laughs? you're fucking comedians, say something funny.


 
No they aren't. Coogan is a character actor and Brydon is an entertainer.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2010)

a comic actor


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2010)

a comic character actor


----------



## discokermit (Nov 30, 2010)

Santino said:


> a comic character actor


 
wasn't very comic and the acting was shit.


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2010)

discokermit said:


> wasn't very comic and the acting was shit.


 
your mum isn't comic and the acting is shit


----------



## discokermit (Nov 30, 2010)

Santino said:


> your mum isn't comic and the acting is shit


that's actually funnier than the programme. which isn't saying much.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2010)

discokermit said:


> that's actually funnier than the programme. which isn't saying much.


 
You should probably stick with the Roy Chubby Brown dvds then.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 30, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should probably stick with the Roy Chubby Brown dvds then.


 
ouch. i'm cut to the quick.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Asonance.  Cacophony.


 
Consonance.  Homophony.  HTH


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2010)

At times it felt like they'd found their rifs - the Abba barstool and the lunch table chat. It's a process of course but those scenes felt like they're 'getting' their relationship better.

The Range Rover stuff is excellent.

Got within £2.40 of the bill.

Winterbottom is using three cameras, according to the closing credits.


----------



## Santino (Dec 1, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Consonance.  Homophony.  HTH


 
My two favourite Mitford sisters!


----------



## kabbes (Dec 1, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Consonance.


 
That's the damn word I was looking for.  Cheers!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2010)

She was friends with Hitler.


----------



## retribution (Dec 1, 2010)

This week's episode reinforced my view that this is a quite a different type of television show from the norm. We get a blend of drama/comedy/geography/food/music, all presented in a very melancholic manner. The audience has to 'work' to get the show, rather than letting it gloss over them, which might leave some feeling that it's a bad show. Yes the voices get tiresome but that is surely intentional. Coogan again at the end of the show attempting to replicate Brydon's 'man in a box': "I don't care about silly voices, they're stupid".  

It would be good to see it as a film. When we sit down to watch a tv comedy we're generally expecting it to be quick, easy to pick up, easy to understand, whereas with film we are happy to give what we're watching more attention. Plus it's easier to see the developments of the series if you watch them back to back than as self-contained episodes.

One point of note is that I think the show has alot of 'rewatchability'. The fact that we do have to 'work' to get the show means that there are things we might miss a first time that are better appreciated on a second or third viewing. Artistic television shows tend to share this feature imo.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's already been shown as one at festivals and will in america iirc
> i am liking this a lot more now it's got a bit more uncomfortable


 
Shown just with everything left in and edited together so far, tho I believe a cut down film is planned.  Which is what I think would work, down to about 100 minutes.


----------



## spliff (Dec 2, 2010)

retribution said:


> One point of note is that I think the show has alot of 'rewatchability'. The fact that we do have to 'work' to get the show means that there are things we might miss a first time that are better appreciated on a second or third viewing. Artistic television shows tend to share this feature imo.


In years to come I'm sure this series will be up there in the "Fawlty Towers" 'rewatchability' measure, you know what's coming next but you just want to hear/see it again and go


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

The end of the Trip.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2010)

I come from near Hetton. Know the Angel really well. I am feeling nostalgic


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2010)

Last episode number 6?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2010)

£25 for two cooked brekkies?  Piss off


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

Brave of Coogan to play that version of himself.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2010)

Somehow managed to miss all but the last 10 minutes of the series. Was it good? I.E. worth seeing at some point?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2010)

brave to be seen as a loving, caring father?

naah, i know what you mean. 

a good ending, although brydons affection for his 'wife' didn't entirely convince me. i did like the conversation betwwen SC and his dad, all too true to life.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> brave to be seen as a loving, caring father?
> 
> naah, i know what you mean.
> 
> a good ending, although brydons affection for his 'wife' didn't entirely convince me. i did like the conversation betwwen SC and his dad, all too true to life.



Yep, his mum saying 'let's go back in now'. Nice touch.


----------



## janeb (Dec 6, 2010)

totally loved this series


----------



## MBV (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. I was kind of hoping at the end Coogan would call Brydon and do man in a box or something.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2010)

loved it loved it loved it


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2010)

I enjoyed it too!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep, a lot to recommend it. I belatedly twigged how significant to the overall feel were the phone calls to the 'outside world' - the world beyond this road trip mid-life blokey odd couple . . . thing. The whole thing flew past.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2010)

cack.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2010)

Really enjoyed that. Was just the tight length at 6 episodes and ended nicely.


----------



## paolo (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been to a few parties in "Steve's flat". One before the owner had fitted it out, just a bare concrete shell with some festive graf on the walls, with a toilet only 'shielded' by a curtain. It was like the most super-deluxe squat party ever. He's done a nice job of it by the looks of things. It was used in the last series of Spooks too.

The Jam Factory... home to a few urbs over the years.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 10, 2010)

I've just watched the last episode and thought the whole thing was brilliant. Best thing on tv for ages.

I avoided reading this thread  while it was on and I think my enjoyment was enhanced for it.  Lesson for the future: no more reading on Urban about stuff I haven't seen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Its returning! This time, in Italy



> Season two, _The Trip to Italy_, presents a similar, if sunnier, scenario: a food tour from Liguria to Capri, via Rome and Pompeii and Ravello, again on behalf of the _Observer_. This time, though, there has been a shift in the pair's relationship: where the first series chose Coogan as its focus, this time it is Brydon who's reviewing the restaurants and finds his life in flux – his career in ascendance, his marriage at sea.









http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2014/jan/18/steve-coogan-rob-brydon-trip-to-italy


----------



## strung out (Apr 4, 2014)

Series 2 has just started on BBC2


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2014)

Forgot about this! I'll have to wait until it's on iplayer.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 4, 2014)

Very good.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 4, 2014)

Started slowly, but built up nicely. Th bit about eating Mo Farah's legs was .


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 5, 2014)

It was excellent, really funny.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 10, 2014)

Funny, but so far lacks the pathos of series 1


----------



## gabi (Apr 10, 2014)

That was the worst thing I've ever seen on TV. Lasted about 10 minutes and that was largely coz i couldnt reach the remote. What a pair of self-indulgent cunts. Just embarrassing. And you, the license fee payer, is footing the bill for these dicks to do this. Awful, beyond awful.

edit: oh, just seen, the Observer is footing a lot of the bill. Even better. I assume there'll be some plush spreads in the magazine to go with this bullshit.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 10, 2014)

A tad too clever for my simple mind.


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't stand either of them on their own, but that was very, very funny.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 10, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Funny, but so far lacks the pathos of series 1


I agree, but they've laid some ground work for later pathos - Coogan's cancelled US stuff, for instance. IRRC, the pathos in series 1 was built up over the weeks.

ETA: and Coogan's going to start drinking at some point, I reckon.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2014)

gabi said:


> That was the worst thing I've ever seen on TV. Lasted about 10 minutes and that was largely coz i couldnt reach the remote.


You missed the best bits then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2014)

I can see why gabi hated it. V v self-indulgent but I forgive it cos it is funny.
They are a terrible pair of cunts though


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2014)

Superb, I love this programme


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2014)

"This is the one you don't want to hear..."
"Oh God, what's he done now?"!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 11, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree, but they've laid some ground work for later pathos - Coogan's cancelled US stuff, for instance. IRRC, the pathos in series 1 was built up over the weeks.


Yeah, it's certainly a slow burner, but you could already see it in this episode.



littlebabyjesus said:


> ETA: and Coogan's going to start drinking at some point, I reckon.


And that you could see from fucking miles away


----------



## IC3D (Apr 11, 2014)

'Sorrow is knowledge, those that know the most must mourn the deepest, the tree of knowledge is not the tree of life. '

Liked that Byron quote at the end. The miserable cunt that I am.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2014)

This is one of my favorite things I've ever seen, I've watched it several times over the past few years. 
It has everything, all the elements of a good story.
It's riveting enough that I find new things in it each time I watch it, yet comforting enough that I find it to be a great cure for my insomnia when all else fails. 

In the US it's packaged as a movie rather than a series. I scratched my head a  bit when I realized it was created as a series, wondering how it was broken up, originally.
Is there a link to watch the series as individual episodes, particularly the new ones?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 15, 2014)

you can watch it on BBC iplayer as series but I've got a feeling that that might not be accessible to people outside the UK.

Edited to say, it doesn't look like the original series filmed in the north of England is on there anymore but the current italian one is here  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0406rg3/The_Trip_to_Italy_Il_Cenobio_dei_Dogi_Camogli/


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 15, 2014)

Just watched the first two episodes and they're great, really funny likeable stuff despite all the reasons it shouldn't really be.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2014)

ah, this is brilliant, again.


----------



## strung out (Apr 30, 2014)

Getting better again. Not the absolutely hilarious wet yourself laughs of the first series, but they're getting some of the character bits spot on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, good one. Coogan's jealously of Brydon's audition was very nicely done.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 30, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> you can watch it on BBC iplayer as series but I've got a feeling that that might not be accessible to people outside the UK.
> 
> Edited to say, it doesn't look like the original series filmed in the north of England is on there anymore but the current italian one is here  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0406rg3/The_Trip_to_Italy_Il_Cenobio_dei_Dogi_Camogli/



I just tried and no luck  

thanks anyway, though


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 30, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I just tried and no luck
> 
> thanks anyway, though


Yeah, they will block it because they will sell it to the US later.

You may have to wait, but don't worry, it's good again.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 30, 2014)

Not as good as the last one.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Not as good as the last one.



Yep. A nice watch but barely half the entertainment the first one was. Shame really, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 1, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I just tried and no luck
> 
> thanks anyway, though



It's possible, check out the 'Is iPlayer only available in the UK thread'...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bbc-iplayer-uk-only.322961/#post-13104394


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2014)

I don't know, I liked the first series, but this time all the impressions are just annoying.  It's just not working for me.  Something's missing. (Watched 3 episodes so far, maybe it will get better)


----------



## gabi (May 2, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I just tried and no luck
> 
> thanks anyway, though



Download mediahint. Iplayer then works anywhere in the world..

This thing is utter shit though, better stuff to watch on the beeb.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2014)

gabi said:


> This thing is utter shit though, better stuff to watch on the beeb.


Shockingly enough, other people differ from this view.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 2, 2014)

thoroughly enjoyable i thought.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 2, 2014)

Occasionally it's really funny.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 3, 2014)

thanks for the tips guys! 

I just watched all 5  
yeah, a bit different than the first, for the first 10 mins or so I felt a bit sulky because it was so polished and I wanted the gritty feeling of the first series back, also Coogan and Brydon seemed to have a hard time finding their stride, but once it got going it really took off. 
Also Italy's just so gorgeous. 
The casual sexism of this series and lack of any female characters with minds and wit of their own has really started to grate on my nerves though. 
Also, Alanis Morrisette? The Abba thing was great in the last one... but here I almost feel like this is used to show what a common, uninteresting woman Brydon's wife is, so that we'll perhaps excuse him for cheating on her


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 3, 2014)

I thought the opposite, that the wife is justifiably tired of him with his daft voices and gallivanting around while she's slogging along.

Maybe I'm missing something, but I really like the way they portray themselves as difficult, vain and fearful of age....agree that the conquests are a bit tedious.

And yes, that part of the world is absolutely stunning!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2014)

The Frankie Howerd/Anthony Hopkins bits in Pompeii were great


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The Frankie Howerd/Anthony Hopkins bits in Pompeii were great



Yep. Don't see enough good Frankie Howerd impersonations these days.


----------



## Utopia (May 4, 2014)

The Cumquat / Roger Moore part was genius!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2014)

I want this show to go on forever. Funniest thing I've seen for ages.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 4, 2014)

Utopia said:


> The Cumquat / Roger Moore part was genius!



I have found myself laughing about the kumquat bit all day


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2014)

Coogan's De Niro face was great too.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 4, 2014)

Utopia said:


> The Cumquat / Roger Moore part was genius!


Wasn't a kumquat though :-(


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> The casual sexism of this series and lack of any female characters with minds and wit of their own has really started to grate on my nerves though.


Agree.



BlueSquareThing said:


> Wasn't a kumquat though :-(


Yes, I thought kumquats were bigger, more the size of a satsuma or something.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 4, 2014)

no, it was a kumquat alright


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 5, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> no, it was a kumquat alright



It was (I'm fairly sure) a Physalis - brown and papery sort of leaves, smooth fruit and round:












I think usually three leaves as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2014)

Yup it was a physalis not a kumquat


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 12, 2014)

ok, but physalis is nowhere near as funny.


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2014)

Saw some of one episode the other week. Two unfunny self indulgent twats battle for screentime by being unfunny self indulgent twats. It was rubbish.


----------



## Betsy (May 12, 2014)

Last Friday's episode left me gasping at the gorgeous scenery and had me drooling over the lovely food that was being served.
Steve and Rob were very much minor players in this last episode.


----------



## Part 2 (May 12, 2014)

It does look really beautiful. My mate's going around some if the places visited this summer, I knew she wouldn't enjoy the comedy but told her to watch just to see where she's going....and the food she obviously won't be eating.

I wonder how it really works with the bill? I mean is the observer picking up the tab, how much have the Italian tourist office put in etc


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Last Friday's episode left me gasping at the gorgeous scenery and had me drooling over the lovely food that was being served.
> Steve and Rob were very much minor players in this last episode.


The programme I saw really; really needed to shift attention to the food/scenery.


----------



## Santino (May 12, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> It does look really beautiful. My mate's going around some if the places visited this summer, I knew she wouldn't enjoy the comedy but told her to watch just to see where she's going....and the food she obviously won't be eating.
> 
> I wonder how it really works with the bill? I mean is the observer picking up the tab, how much have the Italian tourist office put in etc


It's fiction.


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2014)

Do people not realise that they're all actors? 

Guess what, Steve Coogan doesn't actually have a teenage son, and Rob Brydon isn't cheating on his wife.

I thought that this series was glorious. Not as many genuinely laugh out loud (lol) moments, but the character work and scenery more than made up for it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2014)

It's another Cock and Bull story.


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2014)

Fuck me, that makes it even worse!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2014)

They're only _pretending_ to be dicks.
Baftas all round


----------



## Part 2 (May 12, 2014)

Santino said:


> It's fiction.



Oh yea.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

this program is funny and the gentle nature of its internal plot is amusing and done with real flair. But in the end I only watch for the michael caine impressions.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2014)

Thought the last episode was the weakest in terms of comedy but still really beautifully shot and directed.

Rob Brydon as a lead in a Michael Mann film was perhaps stretching the reality element just slightly to far.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Rob Brydon as a lead in a Michael Mann film was perhaps stretching the reality element just slightly to far.


One of the leads.

/Steve Coogan


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2014)

I also like the woman who plays Steve's agent, I've had a crush on her since she played Dan Ashcroft's sister in Nathan Barley.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 12, 2014)

really enjoyed it again, and as has been said, beautifully shot. I thought Coogan's awkwardness around the son he obviously loves, but has probably only seen sporadically for years, was excellent.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 13, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I also like the woman who plays Steve's agent, I've had a crush on her since she played Dan Ashcroft's sister in Nathan Barley.



she's very attractive in a very real way.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2014)

strung out said:


> Guess what, Steve Coogan doesn't actually have a teenage son,


I think he does, actually. Somewhere around teenage anyway.

Whatever's....I really enjoyed the last episode, less comedic than the first series, but better interpersonal interactions. The godfather impersonations were great and there was some genuine human pathos. Can't see it making a third series tho.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2014)

They said they're open to a third. Whether it happens is another thing obvs.


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> I think he does, actually. Somewhere around teenage anyway.


18 year old daughter.


----------



## kabbes (May 15, 2014)

I liked the second series, but it did feel a bit like it didn't really have a reason for existing.  The first series operated as a story entire unto itself; this second series was a combination of retreading old ground and trying to crowbar new bits into something that was already perfect as it was.  Any third series would just exacerbate the problem.


----------



## Santino (May 15, 2014)

kabbes said:


> I liked the second series, but it did feel a bit like it didn't really have a reason for existing.  The first series operated as a story entire unto itself; this second series was a combination of retreading old ground and trying to crowbar new bits into something that was already perfect as it was.  Any third series would just exacerbate the problem.


 I'd still watch it for the Michael Caine impressions though.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> The casual sexism of this series and lack of any female characters with minds and wit of their own has really started to grate on my nerves though.


 
Just caught up with the series having enjoyed the 1st a lot... my thoughts are a bit rambley...

its an unusal show to get to grips with - just how much is the writing an expression of who they really are? Like Miss C says, all the letchyness and sexism is uncomfortable - i think its either a deliberate attempt to make themselves look bad (they arent playing themselves but characters based on themselves), or one of those 'we're just being honest' bits.

There are a few moments that are there to really make them look spoiled and conceited, particularly Steve Coogan, such as when he talks about a Jaguars chair cooling system as an essential, or his competitiveness about awards and fame. How much of these characters are true to them and how much are part of the characterisations is hard to unpick. In fact the whole premise of them swanning around Italy eating hugely expensive meals and getting paid for it makes them unlikable off the bat (at ours at least). Every episode starts with Steve grumbling about flying first class.

There was a definite story ark over the six episodes...the first 3 episodes are all quite melancholy, the two of them driving each other increasingly a bit mad, the point seems to be that theyre both lonely and unhappy in different ways and the constant riffing can sometimes be a distraction from that, but other times feels very hollow. Thats an unusal way to present comedy to an audience, where even the comedians are questioning why they are doing it and finding it a bit pathetic.

The mood changed in episode 4 when the assistant and photographer arrive, and all of a sudden theyve got an audience to do their gags to. They are much happier as a result, and that melancholy mood from the first 3 lifts. I got from that how people like them desperately need an audience for their own happiness.

Then with Steve Coogans character it gets taken further in that his search for happiness cant be found anymore with one night stands but in a more meaningful relationship with his slightly estranged son.

based on all that I think The Trip is a metaphor for their search for happiness...their trips through life...and as part of that they've exposed and exaggerated their own character flaws (especially so for Steve).

Anyhow, i really rate this show, great natural acting from the whole cast, some fantastic improvised bits in there too, and some things to think about and engage with along the way. On top of that I think Michael Winterbottom is probably the best living british director.

Above all it made me want a holiday. Have never been to Italy - looks incredible.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

Ms Invita reckons if theres a series 3 it would be a US road trip


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> based on all that I think The Trip is a metaphor for their search for happiness...their trips through life...and as part of that they've exposed and exaggerated their own character flaws (especially so for Steve).



I thought it was mostly about mortality, theirs and ours. Alas poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio, a fellow of infinite jest.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I thought it was mostly about mortality, theirs and ours. Alas poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio, a fellow of infinite jest.


i guess its all part of it. The Pompeii episode was a really good one


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Ms Invita reckons if theres a series 3 it would be a US road trip


That's what I thought! with them falling out big time.

I think its really well pitched, especially Coogan - being spoiled and vain, but both jealous of eachother....I love it when he get all up himself about technology like the jag, sounds like a little boy - all very deliberate, and placed just right in the 'is he really like that?' type of space.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Just caught up with the series having enjoyed the 1st a lot... my thoughts are a bit rambley...
> 
> its an unusal show to get to grips with - just how much is the writing an expression of who they really are? Like Miss C says, all the letchyness and sexism is uncomfortable - i think its either a deliberate attempt to make themselves look bad (they arent playing themselves but characters based on themselves), or one of those 'we're just being honest' bits.
> 
> ...



see, while I *get* this, it still keeps irking me that _every_ time a female character has been in a scene she has primarily or exclusively been to serve as an audience to Brydon/ Coogan. This is what bothers me most, more than the obvious letchyness you mention 
We saw a little bit more of Emma's (Steve's agent) personality in the last episode...._finally_.


...adding to that...despite how out-of-place I found the Alanis Morissette theme, I did notice that she became the most fully developed female character in the series so far


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2014)

Weirdly I was only listening to that album a few days before I tuned into this whilst doing a lot of travelling. It's still a good record almost 20 years on.


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> see, while I *get* this, it still keeps irking me that _every_ time a female character has been in a scene she has primarily or exclusively been to serve as an audience to Brydon/ Coogan. This is what bothers me most, more than the obvious letchyness you mention
> We saw a little bit more of Emma's (Steve's agent) personality in the last episode...._finally_.


i agree completely....the question is
-is this series an earnest take about being a middle-aged, famous man, written and directed by middle-aged famous men
-or is it in some way a knowing and deliberate send up of that life
-or even a bit of both of the above

i dont know if you know but Steve Coogan has a history of endless cocaine binges and sex with prostitutes etc - i didnt follow the details, but the press definitely ran lots of pieces on that... i think it may also have involved cheating on partners etc etc etc. To some extent his portrayal of himself in this show is turned down from that reality. Whether hes moved on from that life I also don't know.


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2015)

This episode isn't very funny.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone seen any of the latest series set in Spain yet?


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Has anyone seen any of the latest series set in Spain yet?


Yes


----------



## Ranu (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah I've watched it all.  Underwhelming opening but it finds its feet fairly soon after the first episode.  Possibly not quite up to par with previous series but entertaining nonetheless.  More of the same, basically.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2017)

Despite loving the first series, I find I can't really be arsed to watch another series of it.  It felt like a one series thing, really.  The second series was underwhelming.


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2017)

The second episode of the new series was brilliant, maybe one of the funniest in all three series. The rest were good, but as a whole the series wasn't as funny as the other two. I did like the odd ending though.

I would be quite happy to sit through three more series.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2017)

Santino said:


> Yes


 

I watched the first episode last night and was a bit underwhelmed. I'll stick with it if it improves. 

The first series was definitely the best though.


----------



## chilango (Apr 19, 2017)

Just re-watching the first series again, sat in the Lakes not far from Holbeck Ghyll , with my Dad.

It's brilliant.

This time around I'm really digging the "love song" for the North that the filming is.


----------

